

Silicon Valley's newest billionaire - wireless wonder Robert Pera - sriramk
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2012/0116/entrepreneurs-robert-pera-computer-hardware-apple.html

======
blhack
I can absolutely vouch for ubiquiti hardware.

I started in ~06 putting it in soekris machines as "use this to microwave a
burrito" levels of powerful wifi APs for our campus.

Now Ubiquiti sells enterprise level hardware for next to nothing. Check out
that unifi stuff, which is amazing, or the picostation2 HP, which is even more
amazing.

And deceptively cheap. Like...<$100 for literally the best wireless AP on the
market.

------
kinkora
_Competing hardware doesn’t work with Ubiquiti’s software_

Does anyone know how this is possible or what sort of techniques that can do
this? I would imagine he incorporates some sort of hardware that needs to be
present in order for the software to work but that can be easily copied. The
other technique I can think of is software base (perhaps a hardware serial
checker) but even that can easily be cracked.

------
johnesq
Ubiquiti makes excellent products. We have been buying and installing their
products for five years. However Mr. Pera really must hire a supply chain
expert: frequently products are not available/delayed shipment/EOL/ etc. We
have to purchase from other manufacturers out of necessity.

------
hef19898
Interessting approach of not retaining his own sales force. Echews a lot of
pain of matching company goals with incentives able to attract good sales
people. Thing is I didn't to take this fact as far as to outsource sales. I
like that guy!

------
RudySF
definitely impressive. He's no longer a billionaire however.

Buying an NBA team right now seems a bit odd.

------
xxiao
I used his products since 2008, very cost-effective and neat, it also tells
you that there is money to be made in hardware, or software-hardware combined
business at SV, not just facebook like companies there. Meraki who is doing
mesh wifi, to some extent similar to UBNT, did not do well somehow, even with
google's backup in the early stage. On the other hand, UBUT does everything
Wifi, but mesh.

~~~
windexh8er
I've been using his product religiously since they've been available.
Unfortunately that's the crux of his products: they're often not available.
Ubiquiti does a fantastic job of engineering and marketing (online), however
when a new product hits their page - it's often months upon months before
distributors get product. That being said - it's some of the best wireless
gear for the money. Their new 1Gb+ (AirFiber) link hardware is pretty awesome,
and in general I won't buy consumer grade wireless junk (i.e. Linksys, D-Link,
etc) anymore since I can outfit clients or family with hardware like UniFi
very cost effectively.

xxiao - not sure of what you mean by "mesh" but AirOS (and pre-AirOS) has
supported WDS for quite some time.

~~~
xxiao
AirOS and everybody else has WDS these days, Mesh is different that uses AD-
HOC mode(check meraki.com, google olsr, 802.11s etc). Routerboard is actually
also great hardware vendor, and cheap too. However it's not in US, and it
sells licenses with its software with a premium, which is not attractive to
customers, esp those in other developing countries. UBNT wins the battle
easily with great hardware, and most importantly, free software going with it.

------
sparknlaunch
Impressive story. Hadn't heard the name before this story.

~~~
sriramk
Same here. He seems to be on PR blitz - there's a newly created blog and
Twitter account. Could be something to do with the Grizzlies sale and needing
a more public profile.

------
GDonasta
Don't believe the hype.

<http://www.cnbc.com/id/47694037>

He is so 'frugal' that he is buying the Memphis Grizzlies.

~~~
guynamedloren
> _He is so 'frugal' that he is buying the Memphis Grizzlies._

I know nothing about sports but I think it's safe to say that's called an
_investment_...

~~~
s1rech
some sport teams are treated more as a toy than an investment by their owners,
like Chelsea or Man. City.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
And some sports are treated as an investment, see Washington Redskins. Some
are both, see Dallas Mavericks.

------
fahad-sheikh
Cool.

